# هدية : المســــــاء : كتالوج شركة grohe وما أدراك



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

كتالوج شركة حازت على نصيب الاسد في أسواق المنطقة
وحازت قلوب معظم أخوانا الإستشاريين ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم :67:


----------



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/hnb13y7/MiddleEast_2004%20%28E%29.rar


----------



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

,,,,,,,,,http://ifile.it/hnb13y7/MiddleEast_2004 (E).rar


----------



## hamadalx (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا مهندس عبد العاطى وهداياك المسائية الصحية وبالذات جروهى بس أواجه مشكلة فى تحميل الملف من ذلك السيرفر حاليا.......................................... ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamadalx (5 مايو 2010)

على فكرة إشتقنا لمداخلات المهندس صبرى الجميلة ياريت يمتعنا بمواضيعه الشيقة والمفيدة فى أقرب فرصة


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> على فكرة إشتقنا لمداخلات المهندس صبرى الجميلة ياريت يمتعنا بمواضيعه الشيقة والمفيدة فى أقرب فرصة


 
تشكر مهندس hamadalx
وكلنا في انتظار أستاذنا المهندس صبري


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة ولكن الربط لا يعمل


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور يا هندسة ولكن الربط لا يعمل


 
غالي وطلبك متاح
غالي وطلبك مجاب
غالي وطلبك امر
نجرب رابط آخر علشان خاطر الغالييو


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

4share لا تستجيب


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/qkT3NAXP/MiddleEast_2004__E_.html


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

سؤال لأهل الخبرة اذا سمحوا
عندما أعمل up load
هناك اثنين لنكShort Link وlong link
ايهما أفضل ؟


----------



## mohamed mech (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
اخى عبد العاطى انى احببتك فى الله


----------



## mohamed mech (6 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سؤال لأهل الخبرة اذا سمحوا
> عندما أعمل up load
> هناك اثنين لنكshort link وlong link
> ايهما أفضل ؟


 
الافضل و ان كان كلاهما شغال هو اللونج لينك
جارى تنزيل الملف من موقع 2 شير


----------



## mohamed mech (6 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/11154489/d0794a49/sharing.html?rnd=61


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعاً
> اخى عبد العاطى انى احببتك فى الله


 وأنا كمان 
ومن بدري
مش من اليوم 
وأنا عارف الحاجات الحلوة بتجيبك
عامل مختفي
أظهر عشان ما توحشنا أكثر


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/11154489/d0794a49/sharing.html?rnd=61


 

ما أدري ياهندسة
انت عملت ايه بالضبط هنا
نفس اللنك والا اعدت الرفع والاأيييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> الافضل و ان كان كلاهما شغال هو اللونج لينك
> جارى تنزيل الملف من موقع 2 شير


 

تشكر يا امير المهندسين
مش اتفقنا إشتري منك الزهري
أرجو زيارة هذا الرابط -لأنك أوحيت لي بالفكرة
في موضوع سؤال عن الهاب- أو إقتراح حلول أخرى
الأخوة في الإشراف والإدارة : أستأذنكم لو سمحتم


----------



## mohamed mech (6 مايو 2010)

ده لينك المغارة


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ده لينك المغارة


 
السلام عليكم
مش تقول؟؟


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ده لينك المغارة


 

ياهندسة
ما شاء الله
قرينا العناوين فقط 
تاني ما شاء الله
بس وبسرعة المغارة والموقع ينقصهم مواضيع عن
ال steam
الLPG
همتك وانا حا أساعد حا أساعد حا أساعد حا أساعد حا أساعد


----------



## وزوز (12 مايو 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككررررراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ارفع من جديد يا باشا


----------



## amr fathy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## thaeribrahem (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## باسل افتل (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------

